# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Normandie Wine Bar Reception

## phil62

Dennis and Wendy Carlton, owners of the Normandie, hosted a small reception last night at the hotels wine bar. Several forum members were in attendance and, as usual, Amy snapped some pictures and I put together a couple of collages.

 

Clockwise from top left; Ben and Bonnie, hosts Dennis and Wendy, Rosita, Amy and I.



Ricky and Jacki, Linda and I, Lloyd and Pat, Eve and Jim. There were others present so perhaps someone else who took pictures can fill in. 

I'm sure everyone who was there will join me in thanking our host and hostess for a most pleasant evening.

Phil

----------


## JEK

Very nice to see all the smiling faces!

----------


## GramChop

I was there!  I was there!  Dennis and Wendy are just too gracious.  Thank you for welcoming us into your lovely hotel and serving delicious pre-dinner drinks and nibbles.  It was nice to catch up with those I don't see on a regular basis.   Oh, and feel free to share that Gazpacho recipe!

----------


## KevinS

Familiar faces all.

----------


## didier

sorry to have missed it, I wrote dennis & wendy a note letting them know that dda & I still have a cough and would not want anyone else to catch this dreadful thing, so we could not attend the festivities.   looks like a nice get together as usual.  hopefully we will be better by friday.

----------


## amyb

You were missed and I hope you both feel better soon!

----------


## didier

> You were missed and I hope you both feel better soon!



thanks amy, I hope so too, its been lingering for awhile.  I think this might be the first party that I have missed at the normandie.  but I see lots of smiling faces :)

----------


## soyabeans

Dennis and Wendy are always gracious hosts..."and know how to throw a party"...sorry we missed it, we were there in spirit

----------


## elgreaux

Yes a big thanks to the ever gracious hosts, Dennis and Wendy... and great to David Anderson from California as well... it was a fun party as usual...

----------


## Sea_and_Sun

Thank you so much for including us in this get together.  It was nice chatting with so many online members.  You are terrific hosts!

----------


## Reed

Thanks to Wendy and Dennis for putting together a lovely gathering last night.  It was nice to catch up with familiar faces on the island. kr

----------


## julianne

Wonderful to see all those smiling faces. Wendy and Dennis---you both look great! The Normandie's reputation for hospitality is once again on display.

----------


## andynap

We also love the get togethers at the Normandie. Wendy and Dennis are the best.

----------

